# Amazon has posted a statement about the non-lighted cover problem.



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/cover-causes-Kindle-freeze-reboot/forum/Fx12U61UWYSO3UY/Tx17O3815XVEMVM/1/ref=cm_cd_pg_oldest?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B003DZ163E&cdSort=newest


"There have been some forum discussions regarding the non-lighted Kindle cover, and our engineering team is looking into this. Regardless, if anyone is having any problem with an Amazon-manufactured Kindle cover, please contact us at [email protected], and we will be pleased to replace it for free or accept a return for a full refund, no matter when the cover was purchased. "


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank  you so much.  Too  bad I had to go through 2  Kindle  replacements before we found this out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow!  Thank you....this is so good to know!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

If only they had listened to me when I called them that first week of release and said the problem was my cover, could I please keep the first replacement k3 they sent me.   They were polite but inisisted I return the second K3 while showing no interest in taking a look at my cover.  Oh, well.  I know I'm done with hinges even though many people have never had a problem with that system.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I already called and was issued a refund by Amazon for my cover.  Once again, great customer service and one of the primary reasons I decided to go with Amazon.  

I don't know which cover to go with now because I really do like the hinge system, for some reason, it just seems more secure.  I will check out a few different covers before making a decision.  Good luck all!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazon CS  just called me..  and will refund my  money.. They are sending me  a return label and said they want  to use my cover to  determine  the root cause. Very cool..


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Amazon CS just called me.. and will refund my money.. They are sending me a return label and said they want to use my cover to determine the root cause. Very cool..


That's the same thing I have to do. Return the cover so they can use it as part of their investigation.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> http://www.amazon.com/cover-causes-Kindle-freeze-reboot/forum/Fx12U61UWYSO3UY/Tx17O3815XVEMVM/1/ref=cm_cd_pg_oldest?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B003DZ163E&cdSort=newest
> 
> 
> "There have been some forum discussions regarding the non-lighted Kindle cover, and our engineering team is looking into this. Regardless, if anyone is having any problem with an Amazon-manufactured Kindle cover, please contact us at [email protected], and we will be pleased to replace it for free or accept a return for a full refund, no matter when the cover was purchased. "


This is wonderful. I wonder if I am "out of luck" if I no longer have the box the cover came in? What do you all think? Maybe they will let me return it in a padded envelope or something? I plan to contact them tonight. I have been having freeze/reboot problems since before I even got the cover on September 6th, and they stopped with 3.0.1-3.0.3, but started again recently. I think the cover affects the problem since it stopped after I took the cover off.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> This is wonderful. I wonder if I am "out of luck" if I no longer have the box the cover came in? What do you all think? Maybe they will let me return it in a padded envelope or something? I plan to contact them tonight. I have been having freeze/reboot problems since before I even got the cover on September 6th, and they stopped with 3.0.1-3.0.3, but started again recently. I think the cover affects the problem since it stopped after I took the cover off.


I looked at my order and it was from last July. I don't have the box or packing slip or anything... They know that and it won't matter.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I looked at my order and it was from last July. I don't have the box or packing slip or anything... They know that and it won't matter.


Wonderful! Thanks.


----------

